# Book sizes



## pgman (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi,

LR5, Win7. Is there a way of making books of different sizes. Right now I only see 7x7, 8x10, 10x8, 13x11, or 12x12. 

I'd like to be able to create 7x10/10x7 and 8x12/12x8 for printing books with WHCC or is there some other alternatives to create books?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi pgman, sorry for the delay replying.  No, you're confined for fixed sizes, at least for now.  You might like to add your vote to this request: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/photobook_improvements


----------



## jpv (Aug 9, 2013)

Dear pgman,

I had nearly the same issue, I would like to produce a book in A3 size in order to produce on my personal printer.

After checking a lot of forum and training video, it's appear that LR5 book module is dedicated to Blurb format.

So I made some patch of LR5 template file in order to produce and PDF in A3 (16.5'' x 11.7'') and print it under photoshop.
For that I choosen to replace 13x11 format as I do not use, and alsoe because I did'nt find a way to add a new format.

I'm a PC user, so below it's not for Mac user.

*The files to edit are  :*

For template size 
- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5\Templates\Layout Templates\layout_template_sizes.lua
- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5\Templates\Layout Templates\13x11-blurb\basics13x11\templatePages.lua
-  You can alos edit the files image named 'page_XX_preview.jpg' ,  in  order to have a easy selection. I changed them by adding the size of  printed size image in the page.

For language 
 - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5\Resources*\fr*\TranslatedStrings.txt
Here  theire is an issue, I did'nt find an \en folder as I found it for  french \fr, so I do not fine the way to have the right localisation in  english ...

*Important for understanding the size: *

For each value,
- The sizes are in pixel at 72 dpi, so it's mean that 16.5"x11.7" = 1191 pix x 842 pix. 
- Margin and image's position follow the same rules.


Excepted cover and minor issue in multipage preview under LR5, it works fine for me.

See attached screen shot (LR5 + PDF import in CS5)
View attachment 3849

So it's possible but it's not so easy to do, and you must be very prudent to make a backup of your original template before to edit it.
_
Ps: Sorry for my poor English ..._

Cheers
JP


----------



## marco (Aug 9, 2013)

I've done the same as JP to create templates for 20x30cm.
You have to edit existing templates, because there is some kind of identification number for each template and I haven,t figured out how to create a new working number.
So it can be done but it's a lot of work.
Also, if you do it AND backup the original, like JP said, don't forget to backup your new template file as it may be overwritten when you install updates/upgrades


----------



## ANIBALTONELOTTO (Aug 23, 2013)

Dear jpv : very correct your assessment of the templates configuration files , however I tried to add or modify existing templates and only got see some changes in lightroom panel . be possible that you send a small example of how to proceed with the parameters in different files? thank you very much .


----------



## jpv (Aug 23, 2013)

ANIBALTONELOTTO said:


> Dear jpv : very correct your assessment of the templates configuration files , however I tried to add or modify existing templates and only got see some changes in lightroom panel . be possible that you send a small example of how to proceed with the parameters in different files? thank you very much .



Ok, send me your email by pm or by contact in my web site (www.artdigiprint.com/contact), I will send you a compilation of files in a zip.

kdgs
JP


----------



## jpv (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi ANIBALTONELOTTO, 
I received your mail and I sent you either files in a zip.
kdgs
JP


----------



## ANIBALTONELOTTO (Aug 26, 2013)

Dear JP : thank you very much for your contribution .
I am grateful for your files.
I'll see what else I can contribute to the different layouts.
I'll be in touch as soon as progress in programming.
Sincerely,
Anibal


----------



## ANIBALTONELOTTO (Aug 26, 2013)

JP : You know why not all layouts contained in " layout_template_sizes.lua " and having their respective directories in "Layout Template " (like 4x3 " - 16X9 ") appear in the book settings of Lightroom ?
Thank you.


----------



## jpv (Aug 26, 2013)

ANIBALTONELOTTO said:


> JP : You know why not all layouts contained in " layout_template_sizes.lua " and having their respective directories in "Layout Template " (like 4x3 " - 16X9 ") appear in the book settings of Lightroom ?
> Thank you.



No idea, is for that I did'nt build a specific template for A3 but only change the content of 13x11'' existing template.

Best regards
JP


----------



## ANIBALTONELOTTO (Aug 27, 2013)

JP: see this forum!!! http://forums.adobe.com/thread/1254145


----------



## Bill Guy (Aug 28, 2013)

In my classes I always getting "Why Not" questions so we are quite use to creating new work arounds for these type of problems. Here is what we did since many of my students use different labs for printing.

Think about what the final ratio will be, by that I mean are we talking square, horizontal or vertical pages and about what size (Large or small). Then pick that size and work up your book. Save it as Jpeg and export to a folder. Then in Lightroom locate the folder and import it back into Lightroom. Export the images but size them to what you need. This might mean a little research as to the pixel count on the long side but now you can make the album any size you want. 

You can do the same with Photoshop or Photoshop Elements on that folder. I like the image processor in Photoshop and don't change the file names. They have the page number in the file name so there can be no confusion at


----------

